# LOW FODMAP diet question



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have been doing low FODMAP for 11 days...the D has 100% stopped. I have learned that I cannot tolerate ANY fruit...and cucumbers and celery seem to make me pretty burpy....

I have a few questions:

1. Coffee? I have found info that says YES and some that says NO..which is it?

2. Wine? I have found info on yes on red's and white's and other that says no.

3. Why do this for 6 weeks? Is this some magic body reset time?

Thanks!

Zane


----------



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

PS....best cookbook to get? I prefer a BOOK vs on-line checking and printing..I'm old school..I like to hold a book.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Complete-Low-FODMAP-Diet-Revolutionary/dp/1615190805/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1372435881&sr=8-2&keywords=fodmap is a book by one of the people who really started this diet, so she should know quite a bit.

I think 6 weeks is enough time to have you have a variety of IBS days (good days, bad days, for women gets them through one full cycle) so you have enough data to know if it works for and enough data to know that as you add things back if they are OK for you or not.


----------



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

great. Thanks!!


----------

